# Any reason why the forum doesn't remember my settings



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

It started to reset to mobile version, when I change pages or reopen..
Eg










Instead of...


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

In the bottom right hand corner try deleting all board cookies and try again


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks, I'll try and check my password first


----------

